
45% of Europeans watch TV online - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/03/45-of-europeans-watch-tv-online/
======
RichardPrice
Apparently the real story was that 45% of European broadband users are using
their computers to watch TV online:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6617013.stm>

The TechCrunch headline exaggerates the statistic somewhat.

------
Benja
"The survey did not ask where the respondents obtained the content, ignoring
the reality that many were possibly downloading television shows from
Bittorrent or similar services."

To me, it sound like a good idea not to ask that, if you want honest
responses.

~~~
dawie
I guess people in Europe want to see the new US shows before they get to
Europe and if they get to Europe.

------
nurall
There is a related there here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=19061> , you can down vote me for
this comment. I thought there was added value in linking the two threads.

------
Tichy
"The survey also found that 45% of Europenas expect to be making video calls
via their home TVs by 2012."

Will there still be TVs by 2012???

~~~
mynameishere
This is off-topic, but the eventual replacement of televisions by
computers+broadband annoys me for one simple reason: I purposefully threw away
my TV years ago, and now I find the medium encroaching upon my life again. Oh,
well.

